# Two dogs maximum at Marjal Crevillente



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

For the information of any of you who have more than 2 dogs, Marjal Crevillente are introducing a limit of two dogs only per pitch, from what I have been told this will come into force this winter season.

Cheers 

Cavaqueen


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I wonder if the Costa Blanca site will go the same way ? We were originally pitched next to an RV with no less than 5 dogs which yapped, barked and squealed for all of the hour we were there. It was clear that the neighbours- in permanent pitches- were being driven mad. We got well away; they could not. 

What really made me smile was that we were told that the offending dogs were owned by someone associated with the onsite dog training organisation !

G


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Totally in support of a limit on dogs. Now we need a limit on kids.
Grumpy hat on.
Gerry


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Grizzly

I can understand why campsites bring in this rule, unfortunately Marjal Guardamar haven't done so yet, with regards to your experience, there isn't any dog type training group at Marjal, so I think someone was telling you a porkie !!!

Cavaqueen


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

cavaqueen said:


> Hi Grizzly
> 
> I can understand why campsites bring in this rule, unfortunately Marjal Guardamar haven't done so yet, with regards to your experience, there isn't any dog type training group at Marjal, so I think someone was telling you a porkie !!!
> 
> Cavaqueen


There were this last winter anyway. On the outskirts of the site, between the main car park and the bund alongside the motorway, there is a huge dog walking and exercising area set out with all sorts of obstacles for dog obedience and training. It was interesting to watch the classes each afternoon from the motorway bridge. Our neighbour took her delightful mutt along for classes there and there were adverts up for those interested. I don' t know if it was charged for or whether the lady who ran them rented the area from Marjal but it all looked pretty permanent.

Right next to the 3 van washing bays.

G

Edit to add link:

http://www.agilitycostablanca.es/?page_id=96


----------



## cliffyboy (May 17, 2014)

yes there is a dog agility company set up by the carwashing facilities. they rent the areas from Marjal.

you will be pleased to know the guy with 5 dogs Andy has moved on he got the hump when he was turned down for a static caravan plot! lots of people complained about the dogs - nothing said about the kids playing and setting up camp in the ladies toilets in A block

sad news they are charging for the spa now and have set up a barrier at the entrance.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

cliffyboy said:


> yes there is a dog agility company set up by the carwashing facilities. they rent the areas from Marjal.
> 
> you will be pleased to know the guy with 5 dogs Andy has moved on he got the hump when he was turned down for a static caravan plot! lots of people complained about the dogs - nothing said about the kids playing and setting up camp in the ladies toilets in A block
> 
> sad news they are charging for the spa now and have set up a barrier at the entrance.


Does the charge for the spa apply in winter too ? We used it free over Christmas during the week and thoroughly enjoyed it but would probably not pay for a regular daily visit.

I miss the underfloor heating in the toilet blocks.

G


----------



## celticspirit (Apr 5, 2011)

Fair comment, limit on two dogs is good


----------



## cliffyboy (May 17, 2014)

yes Grizzly they started to charge from 1st May hence a new barrier just at the entrance to spa. not sure the cost though


----------



## cliffyboy (May 17, 2014)

yes Grizzly they started to charge from 1st May hence a new barrier just at the entrance to spa. not sure the cost though


----------

